# #news : Poster For Burj Dubai Tower Taken Down



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

THe big poster for the BURJ DUBAI on the side of the world trade apartments is gone ! 
any idea why sure its nothing big
just odd that that wouldbe cut back and changed after all this road side media was launched !
Oh well see in a few days


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Oh were I have a photo of how it was at my other work site wil link it up later today


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Here is what it should look like 
Link to the image of what should be there


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

dont tell me their cancelling the project


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

no no sure its not bad news
just news thats all


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

no no sure its not bad news
just news thats all
and mabe they are putting up bigger sign or a print of the final desgin


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This project is will underway 

Skyscraper in United Arab Emirates will top 2,000 feet

BY BLAIR KAMIN
Chicago Tribune


CHICAGO - (KRT) - A huge skyscraper in the oil-rich United Arab Emirates, whose height has been a closely guarded secret, will be more than 2,000 feet tall, the tower's architect, Adrian Smith of Skidmore, Owings & Merrill of Chicago, said Tuesday. Such a height would easily make the tower the world's tallest building.

"We can acknowledge that it is significantly taller than 2,000 feet," Smith said of the residential-hotel project. On May 12, The Guardian of London reported that the tower's height would be 2,313 feet. Smith would not confirm that figure.

Called the Burj Dubai and conceived as a city within a city, the project is to combine residential, commercial, hotel, entertainment and retail facilities, according to the Emaar Properties of Dubai, the developer.

The skyscraper would have a Y-shaped floor plan and a classic, setback profile designed to lessen the wind's impact on the building, engineers from Skidmore say.

The current holder of the world's tallest title is the 1,667-foot Taipei 101 in Taiwan. It took the title in April from the 1,483-foot Petronas Towers in Malaysia. Petronas wore the crown starting in 1996 when it topped the 1,450-foot Sears Tower, which was designed by Skidmore's Chicago office.

The planned Freedom Tower at the World Trade Center in New York, largely designed by Skidmore's New York office, is to rise 1,776 feet.

"It's under construction now," Smith said Tuesday of the Dubai tower. "They haven't just dug a hole. ... It's a serious project."

Last year, Engineering News-Record, a trade journal, reported that completion was scheduled for late 2008.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe a skyscraperfanatic that needs a wallpaper for his room!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

New poster when up on another building will post it later tonight


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

make sure you do i`ll be waiting


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Well its up now as well as few more updates
dont expect are more photos over the weekend I will be out of town


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

أشكركم على مروركم يا شباب  وهاذي بعض ال up dates فيما يتعلق بهل مشروع الضخم


----------

